# Help! Ran out of yarn while long tail cast on...



## rinaroses (Jul 31, 2011)

Please help. I'm suppose to cast on (long tail) and thought I had enough yarn on the tail side but I ran out. How do I add yarn from the tail side? I really want to finish this project for my grand daughter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

There is a way to add yarn, without being able to see the add, if you go up to search and put in Russian join, it'll tell you exactly what to do, I haven't used that yet but am going to next time I need to join more yarn together, and it looks like it's really easy once you see her do it in the video.

Hope that helps.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm afraid I have bad news for you: you need to start over. I suppose you could tie more length on, but you would have a knot on your cast on row. 
There have been multiple discussions about how to estimate the length of yarn you will need for the long-tail, but there have been no definitive answers. Definitely, when you tear this out, calculate how many more stitches you need and the length you used for what you did, so you can get a closer estimate, instead of having to tear it out again (been there-done that). 
In the future, one suggestion would be to make a sample cast on using, say, 20% of your total stitches. Measure that length of yarn, multiply it by 5, and add an extra 8-10 inches for peace of mind. If there will be a seam to sew, the excess yarn can be used for that.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd just work from the other end of the skein and tie it on with a double, but looser knot, keep up the CO then cut your 5-6 inch tail to weave in. Remove the knot later to weave it in, also.

If you have another skein of yarn, you could use it, also.

Here's how I judge long tail CO yarn amount:

Leave 5-6" tail
Put in front of needle in use
Wind yarn around the needle the called for # of sts.
Add an inch or so for the slip knot
Add another six inches for good measure.

Works for me. (

Good luck!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~~~


rinaroses said:


> Please help. I'm suppose to cast on (long tail) and thought I had enough yarn on the tail side but I ran out. How do I add yarn from the tail side? I really want to finish this project for my grand daughter.


----------



## rinaroses (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks so much, Joanne! Guess I do have to start all over again. Lesson learned. Have a great day!


----------



## barblaff (Apr 23, 2011)

joannem602 said:


> I'm afraid I have bad news for you: you need to start over. I suppose you could tie more length on, but you would have a knot on your cast on row.
> There have been multiple discussions about how to estimate the length of yarn you will need for the long-tail, but there have been no definitive answers. Definitely, when you tear this out, calculate how many more stitches you need and the length you used for what you did, so you can get a closer estimate, instead of having to tear it out again (been there-done that).
> In the future, one suggestion would be to make a sample cast on using, say, 20% of your total stitches. Measure that length of yarn, multiply it by 5, and add an extra 8-10 inches for peace of mind. If there will be a seam to sew, the excess yarn can be used for that.


Good answer to a difficult question. I will give your suggestions a try. Thanks for posting the answer


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I would also suggest that you learn a few more cast-ons. i like the long-tail and used it for years, but many times had to cast on several times as you are going to ..then I learned the knit and the cabled cast on. they are 2 needle cast ons that allow you to make a slip knot and then form one stitch at a time. Now i only use long tail for small cast-ons.
The other suggestion that I have taken to heart is add a stitch marker every 20 or so stitches so that it is easier to figure out when you get to the right number. Good luck. We've all been there and done that! :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Been there, Done that, Do it Again....


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Try about 1 inch of yarn for each stitch you need to cast on. Another way is to use a wing span( your arms stretched out all the way).


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

When using wool (not man-made) you can felt more yarn onto the tail and continue.

Otherwise, frogging would be the better part of valor -- remember to hold onto the original slipknot and make the new slipknot as far away as you believe you'll need. More is better than less -- and 'more' can be the yarn with which to sew the seam.

Enjoy the process for your granddaughter!


----------



## ArleneFaye (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes we have all been there. So how much time do you have in casting those on? Really not anything in the grand scheme of things, nothing like pulling out multiple rows of knitted work when things don't work out. So pulling out may seem hard to do to get it right now, but next time, you will be so generous with your yarn estimation, that it is a good lesson that all of us had to learn. Hope your knitting turns out great.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Google 'long tail cast on two balls of yarn' never run out of tail yarn again. http://www.ehow.com/video_4976531_advanced-knitting-long-tail-cast.html


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

google knitted cast on. It is easy (just like knitting) and you don't have to judge how much yarn you need to cast on! By the way, it looks good too!


----------



## masoed (Jun 22, 2011)

thank you for sharing the video. I'll never run out of yarn again. Such a neat trick!


----------



## dottyw (Aug 1, 2011)

This has happened to me many times and I am always looking for a way around taking out and casting on again. Lily Chin has a suggestion that might be useful if you have not started over.

"If, for whatever reason, the tail yarn of a project runs out as the cast-on is executed, turn the piece around as if to work the next row. Then purl the needed remaining stitches on. That is, purl into the first stitch without taking that stitch off the left-hand needle. Instead, place the new stitch that is on the right-hand needle onto the left-hand needle in order to gain a new stitch. * Now purl into this new first stitch and place this one onto the left-hand needle as well. Repeat from the * until the number of stitches needed is produced."

I read this on http://www.suite101.com/content/knitting-caston-topics-a36187. I have not used this method myself but have used other tips from Lily Chin that work like a charm.


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

I just watched to video suggested above using 2 skeins to long tail cast on.... I don't know WHY in all the years of cast-on I didn't think of that.....So Simple!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Google 'long tail cast on two balls of yarn' never run out of tail yarn again. http://www.ehow.com/video_4976531_advanced-knitting-long-tail-cast.html


Thank you for this site. I would never have thought of using 2 lots of yarn- what a great idea. 
I prefer the long tail cast on but have been caught out also so glad of this suggestion. I do know how to do other cast-ons- I learnt out of necessity when needing to cast on during a work in progress.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Try this.
http://community.knitpicks.com/notes/Joining_Yarn_-_Russian_Join



> Please help. I'm suppose to cast on (long tail) and thought I had enough yarn on the tail side but I ran out. How do I add yarn from the tail side? I really want to finish this project for my grand daughter.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would pull it out and start over.
I have gone to the crochet cast on. LOVE IT!!!! So easy to have the correct number of sts. Who knew???

Guess back in the dark ages when I learned to knit, long tail was queen. Not any more. So try some others. And my suggestion is crochet cast on for sure.
Linda


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

rinaroses said:


> Please help. I'm suppose to cast on (long tail) and thought I had enough yarn on the tail side but I ran out. How do I add yarn from the tail side? I really want to finish this project for my grand daughter.


I have a tendency to over estimate the amount that I need for the long tail cast on for that very reason! Tooo many times have I had to take off the needles what I have cast on and reposition for more yarn. Sometimes several times! A most aggravating thing. I don't like the add on methods so since I really don't have anything knitted yet I just restart it with longer tail....


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

You can, if you are close in the amount of yarn you are short, switch the yarns in your hands and use the tail in the other hand. 
The tail yarn in the long tail cast on makes the bigger part of the stitch, so f you swith over and use it as the locking part you will have more yarn for more stitches-- sometimes enough to finish.( You can even rip back a bit to finagle a little more if it is real,real close.) It is pretty hard to tell where you switched.


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

Poledra65 Thanks for the Russian join tip. I had not heard of this before but I can see that it will come in handy.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

What about using a cast on like you would use when increasing in the middle of a row. I think it's called a back loop.
You take the working yarn and make a twisted loop on to the needle as many times as you need stitches.
The tail will end up in the middle of your cast on just weave it in later. NO starting over.
Good luck


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

dottyw said:


> This has happened to me many times and I am always looking for a way around taking out and casting on again. Lily Chin has a suggestion that might be useful if you have not started over.
> 
> "If, for whatever reason, the tail yarn of a project runs out as the cast-on is executed, turn the piece around as if to work the next row. Then purl the needed remaining stitches on. That is, purl into the first stitch without taking that stitch off the left-hand needle. Instead, place the new stitch that is on the right-hand needle onto the left-hand needle in order to gain a new stitch. * Now purl into this new first stitch and place this one onto the left-hand needle as well. Repeat from the * until the number of stitches needed is produced."
> 
> I read this on http://www.suite101.com/content/knitting-caston-topics-a36187. I have not used this method myself but have used other tips from Lily Chin that work like a charm.


This sounds like a cable cast on in reverse. I have had several patterns that called for a cable cast on, and I was never able to master the technique. I think I will try this (from the beginning) the next time I need a cable cast on.


----------



## Sperson (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for directing me to this video. I have made items with 200+ stitches and it is so hard to estimate the cast on amount.


----------



## Alana (Mar 27, 2011)

A simple way to figure hot how long to make the tail is to wrap the yarn around the needle, one wrap per inch to be cast on. You can simplify this by wrapping the needle just 20 times to determine the length needed for 20 stiches and then multiply this length by the number of times 20 goes into the total number of stitches needed. Of course, it's always a good idea to leave a little extra for seaming.
Example 100 stiches needed divided by 20 wraps=5 lengths, plus a little. This tip comes from The Knitter's Companion by Vicki Square.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

rinaroses said:


> Thanks so much, Joanne! Guess I do have to start all over again. Lesson learned. Have a great day!


No you don't. Just use a second skein of yarn as the needed extra tail OR the other end of the skein (inside if you're using the outside for your working yarn or outside if you're working from the inside) and keep adding until you reach the number needed. Good luck!


----------



## Bekaknits (Mar 31, 2011)

if my project needs more than one skein of yarn i start the cast on with both skeins. start with a slip knot on each one, then at the end i don't use the slip knots as a stitch. just release them into the tail. you never run out of yarn.
Rebecca


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I agree with this one; (Lily Chin). also, I think it would depend on what the item is and what it will be used for. If you can deal with the ends, then continue on...I have had times when I was short, ripped it out, and came up short again. I am working on a shawl now that I deliberately used two ends to begin with, because I do not want to even deal with ripping out 363 stitches....


----------



## adl (May 25, 2011)

I have used Seafox suggestion and it works well without starting all over.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

If you haven't already frogged it, then look for the Russian join--you'll never know it's there & you can add any length you want. I use it all the time now & am never disappointed.


----------



## melstedar (Apr 13, 2011)

Start over. Alow 12 inches if yarn for every 10 sts of pattern. You may end up with left over length on the tail, but you can always cut it off if you want to.


----------



## Judyjz (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for that video!! I will be using that. What a time saver!!


----------



## Nacy (Apr 17, 2011)

I use the "chain cast on" method described in the video. My Canadian friend taught me how to do it and I never have to worry about running out of yarn when casting on. http:www.suite101.com/knitting-caston-topics-a36187 Nacy


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I never knew there were so many different ways to cast on...and how you could figure out how long the tail needs to be. Thank you ladies. I would have said, well, frog it, and start over..but these different ways would save the trouble.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

wordancer
Thank you for the video link. Learn something new every day.


----------



## SONNIEGIRL (May 17, 2011)

I had been doing the long tail cast on for many years, but I always had to frog it over and over until I got the correct amount of yarn for the cast on. This video really shows me how to get that accomplished without ever running out of yarn. I have seen this demonstrated, but never actually got into the lesson until today. I had been doing the knitted cast on for my scarves lately.......200 stitches......but never thought of using both ends of the skein of yarn, which also keeps the dye lot the same for the beginning of the project.

Thanks for sharing the link.
Keep smiling, and happy knitting.


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

I usually just cast on 10 stitches, take it out and measure the length used and times that for the number of stitches to be cast on plus an extra length of the needle for just in case. Saves a lot of time frogging.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Try a small swatch using the knitted cast on method. You won't waste an inch of yarn and in my opinion it's the beautiful cast on.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Rules for long tail
1) 1 inch of yarn for every stitch you cast on
OR
2) 4 times the width of the finished measurement
Either of these will give you enough tail. 
3) Start over: You are going to have to start over or what you are knitting will look uneven.

4) Use a cable cast on instead of the long tail. A lot of long-tail users are converts. This is a nice looking cast on with most of the attributes of the long-tail. It's supposed to be less stretchy than the long-tail but it's stretchy enough. It's an easy cast on that is as nice to knit into as the long tail. 

I use it in hats and it's perfect. I'm using it on a pair of socks that I'm making now and the cuffs are plenty wide enough to slip over my heel. For socks, though, I recommend casting on loosely.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

NO knots, NO starting over... Use the Lily Chin method of purling sts on. I do this whenever I run out and the look is IDENTICAL to a long tail cast on. Once you weave that tail end in, no would ever know.

Turn the work and purl the next st, and place it back on the left needle, for as many more sts as you need. They need to be purls, not knits, to look like the original long-tail cast on.

To estimate how much "tail" yarn you need (for next time), measure out 3x the width of the piece you are casting on. For instance, if you are casting on for a 12" wide back, you need 36" of yarn tail (3 x 12"...). This is based on Pi, or the circumference of a circle being 3.14 times the diameter. A knit stitch is a circle. I learned that from Lily, too.

Last night I had to cast on 258 sts for a one-piece sweater. I used this 3x formula to estimate my length for the long tail, and it came out perfect, with only a 5" tail left over after casting on all the sts. It works.


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't believe I never heard of this two-ball method before. You CAN teach an old dog new tricks. I will never cast on any other way from now on.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been kind of Zen about knitting. It's all about patience and acceptance. Do you enjoy knitting? So then a mistake is just an opportunity to do more of what you enjoy. I once was writing a story in MS Works. I saved it. I know I saved it. But when I went back to it, the file was empty. So I figured all the revisions I'd been making were now unnecessary since I could start over and incorporate those revisions all fresh. It came out much more organized and - just better. Same with knitting. Make a mistake, rip out, start over and you've already had practice with what you're doing. So let's rename "mistakes" as "dress rehearsals."


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

harmony27 said:


> I've been kind of Zen about knitting. It's all about patience and acceptance. Do you enjoy knitting? So then a mistake is just an opportunity to do more of what you enjoy. I once was writing a story in MS Works. I saved it. I know I saved it. But when I went back to it, the file was empty. So I figured all the revisions I'd been making were now unnecessary since I could start over and incorporate those revisions all fresh. It came out much more organized and - just better. Same with knitting. Make a mistake, rip out, start over and you've already had practice with what you're doing. So let's rename "mistakes" as "dress rehearsals."


For me it's all about the "Zen" too. And the love that goes into each stitch as I knit for my grandchildren. I believe that energy is transferred to the item you are making and when the recipient has that piece in his or her hands, they will feel the calm, peace, zen, love, whatever you want to call it. Don't think of these things as mistakes. They are learning opportunities. Enjoy the process. Oh yeah, and start early enough so you're not knitting for deadlines, no one wants that stress.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

I am 77 yrs old & you have just taught me a new trick - THANKS MUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## SherryZ (May 13, 2011)

HI Please start over, you will be much happier and your knitting will have a nicer look :-D The old way is to wrap the yarn around the needle, count each stitch, and still add some. This does work [a 40+ years knitter ] Sherry 2 Sticks


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

bilbep said:


> I am 77 yrs old & you have just taught me a new trick - THANKS MUCH!!!!!!!


Isn't that the greatest feeling? To learn something new. Just love when that happens, in knitting and in life.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

bilbep said:


> I am 77 yrs old & you have just taught me a new trick - THANKS MUCH!!!!!!!


I'm 71 and I appreciate that you are open to learning. that's the real trick of life. Never think you know it all. No one ever does. I use PhotoShop to make art and when the program opens there are almost a hundred names in the acknowledgments. It reminds me that it's okay if I don't know everything about the program- even the programmers don't! They each know the part they were responsible for. That's what we all aspire to.


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Bilbep. I am a 71-year-old Photoshop user. I take photos of my purses, Photoshop them to look like paintings, then use on stationery. What fun! Attached is one of my favorites.

I don't think this is the right place for this subject.


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

Add it to where you left off. The stitch will look the same but it actually is a slip stitch. When you get done putting on your additional stitches then tie the 2 loose ends together.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I learned a neat way to avoid this problem at a knitting class. Cast on using the tail from the inside of the skein and the outside of the skein at the same time. When you are done casting on, cut off one tail, leaving enough length to weave in later. Works great, and you only need to open one skein of yarn.


----------



## barblaff (Apr 23, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Google 'long tail cast on two balls of yarn' never run out of tail yarn again. http://www.ehow.com/video_4976531_advanced-knitting-long-tail-cast.html


WOW! Such an easy solution. Many of us thank you for posting the website.


----------



## barblaff (Apr 23, 2011)

Pudgypooh said:


> I learned a neat way to avoid this problem at a knitting class. Cast on using the tail from the inside of the skein and the outside of the skein at the same time. When you are done casting on, cut off one tail, leaving enough length to weave in later. Works great, and you only need to open one skein of yarn.


Thanks for writing this.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I have done this so many times. How frustrating! i have added yarn on the tail to finish, but I am never very happy with the outcome. Usually it is just better to start over. Not fun, I realize, but I think you will be happier with the finished product. Usually the cast on row is the edge and it is very difficult to hide a knot there.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

I usually figure 12" for each 10 stitches. Then I add some. That way, I have yarn for seaming or reinforcing and it's already attached. For socks especially, I prefer not to add yarn. Seamless is my favorite thing. that's why I have DP needles.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

quiltnqueen said:


> I have done this so many times. How frustrating! i have added yarn on the tail to finish, but I am never very happy with the outcome. Usually it is just better to start over. Not fun, I realize, but I think you will be happier with the finished product. Usually the cast on row is the edge and it is very difficult to hide a knot there.


If you read my post on page 3... there is an easy way to remedy this without tying on more yarn or having to start over.

I guess people are not reading past page 1...


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Since learning the knit-on and cable cast on, I never use the long-tail method any more -- too many start-overs! Does anyone know if the long-tail method holds any advantage over the cable cast-on? Personally, I can't tell the difference.


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Since learning the knit-on and cable cast on, I never use the long-tail method any more -- too many start-overs! Does anyone know if the long-tail method holds any advantage over the cable cast-on? Personally, I can't tell the difference.


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

I allow 1 inch for each cast on, you will have more but that gets rid of your problem


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

boncamp said:


> Since learning the knit-on and cable cast on, I never use the long-tail method any more -- too many start-overs! Does anyone know if the long-tail method holds any advantage over the cable cast-on? Personally, I can't tell the difference.


Yes, I think it's faster. But if you have to rip it out and cast on again because you ran out of yarn, you might as well do the cable cast on the first time. It looks a little nicer, too.


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

softspots said:


> I just watched to video suggested above using 2 skeins to long tail cast on.... I don't know WHY in all the years of cast-on I didn't think of that.....So Simple!!!


LOL...I too had an "AHAH! moment" at my LYS a few months ago when I was complaining about this very thing and the owner of the shop asked me why I didn't just "use two balls of yarn or the outside end as well as the center pull end on the same ball" ... Really??? Really? Now why didn't I ever think of that?? Have not looked back since...

It really is the simplest things...

D.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> I'd just work from the other end of the skein and tie it on with a double, but looser knot, keep up the CO then cut your 5-6 inch tail to weave in. Remove the knot later to weave it in, also.
> 
> If you have another skein of yarn, you could use it, also.
> 
> ...


Excellent idea! I can't tell you how many times I've 'run out' of yarn and had to start over. Will give this a try when I begin my next project.

Jean


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

Great suggestions. Now, where do I go to get the time back that I wasted starting cast on over and over again?


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

barblaff said:


> joannem602 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid I have bad news for you: you need to start over. I suppose you could tie more length on, but you would have a knot on your cast on row.
> ...


Someone suggested a Russian Join and this works very well. Essentially, you are splitting and weaving the two ends, so you will have a slightly thicker thread, but it will not cause a knot to appear. Also if you use a separate ball of yarn, then cut off and sew in the end, you'll never run out of yarn! I always calculate an inch or more per stitch. Hope that helps. I did use the Russian join for exactly the same situation, (having cast on 340 of 420 stitches, I didn't want to ript it out!) It worked and is invisible.


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

I have used the Russain join method, and it's amazing! The thing is, you have to back deep enough into the yarn strands on both sides to make a strong joining bond. Once it's done, you'd never know it's there, knit it in, and it will be permanent and invisible!

I just made a knit purse with the long-tail cast on method. The pattern advised measuring out a tail of 3X's the width of the work, so I did 4X's to be safe. I did have a long tail left, and I was able to use that to sew the side seam. Even if not, I'd rather be safe than sorry.

I have used the knit on method for years to cast on, but I love the very precise edge stitches that I can accomplish with the long-tail method. For me, I seem to have better stitch control for casting on with long-tail.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

rinaroses said:


> Please help. I'm suppose to cast on (long tail) and thought I had enough yarn on the tail side but I ran out. How do I add yarn from the tail side? I really want to finish this project for my grand daughter.


Use the Russian join then after you have the correct number of stitches, snip the end you don't need. Next tme when doing a long tail and needing lots of stitches, use two skeins of yarn, or both ends of one skein, or wrap the yarn around the needle however many stitches you need, add a few more inches and you will have the correct length.

The "Search" topic on this site will also guide you to the various approaches to long tail cast on and not enough yarn. Or you could do a cable cast on.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

I feel that the cable cast on is superior when making garments - tends to make a smoother edge in my opinion. But when I do smaller or felted projects I tend to use long tail cast on.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

martyr said:


> I would also suggest that you learn a few more cast-ons. i like the long-tail and used it for years, but many times had to cast on several times as you are going to ..then I learned the knit and the cabled cast on. they are 2 needle cast ons that allow you to make a slip knot and then form one stitch at a time. Now i only use long tail for small cast-ons.
> The other suggestion that I have taken to heart is add a stitch marker every 20 or so stitches so that it is easier to figure out when you get to the right number. Good luck. We've all been there and done that! :lol:


I agree. I knit my stitches on with two needles and I never have the problem of not having a long enough length of yarn. I am sure if you go to UTube you will find other ways to cast on.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> There is a way to add yarn, without being able to see the add, if you go up to search and put in Russian join, it'll tell you exactly what to do, I haven't used that yet but am going to next time I need to join more yarn together, and it looks like it's really easy once you see her do it in the video.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I use the Russian join in the middle of projects, but I would NEVER use it on a cast on. Many times I've miscalculated on the length of the tail and have always ripped out and started the cast on again. I think the looks of the cast on edge are very important, whereas in the middle of a project, the join doesn't show up; it just disapprears into all of the knitting around it.


----------



## Schubie76 (May 15, 2011)

Use the Lily Chin - purl cast on. It works awesome! Can't really tell the difference other than the tail ends up in the middle of the cast on row. I just took a class from Lily at the Knit and Crochet Show this past weekend in Minneapolis and she had so many great tips - I believe all from her book - Knit Tips & Tricks. Just proves that you can always, "teach an old dog, new tricks."


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Google 'long tail cast on two balls of yarn' never run out of tail yarn again. http://www.ehow.com/video_4976531_advanced-knitting-long-tail-cast.html


Thank You so much...every once in a while over the years of knitting I have run into that problem. I usually rip out and begin again. This is now the way I will do my cast on.
So glad I found this web site...something to learn every day.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> quiltnqueen said:
> 
> 
> > I have done this so many times. How frustrating! i have added yarn on the tail to finish, but I am never very happy with the outcome. Usually it is just better to start over. Not fun, I realize, but I think you will be happier with the finished product. Usually the cast on row is the edge and it is very difficult to hide a knot there.
> ...


Sorry, I am new to this!


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

You know what I have done and it works pretty well is knit the last one on like you were knitting. It isn't the best but it works if there aren't too many stitches to add. What a bummer though!! I have started over many times too LOL. Kathy B


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I must be the luckiest person in the world, I have made afghan, shawls, with a lot of stitches to cast on and have never had this problem, so I must be very very very lucky since I have only been knitting less than a year. But you can be assured all of this has been book marked because I will have this problem if I do not change now.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Google 'long tail cast on two balls of yarn' never run out of tail yarn again. http://www.ehow.com/video_4976531_advanced-knitting-long-tail-cast.html


This is the best link in cast-on long tail I have ever saw... weaving in is so much better than frogging anyday

:thumbup:


----------



## Nancy G (May 9, 2011)

I always knit my stitches on and could never figure a good reason for long tail cast on. I use to knit on my lunch hour with a co-worker. She would do long tail cast on and many many times she had to pull it out and start over. I asked her why she did it that way and she said it was the way she was taught. Is there a better reason for long tail cast on?


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

This is a great website for learning different cast-on methods. Nice little video to show you each method. I just looked up "cable cast on" for myself... now I've learned a new one, too! Maybe somebody else would enjoy this site!

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/cast-on


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Seems like someone previously suggested crochet a chain for the number of needed stitches and then pick up (front of loop, back of loop or bar???)with needle.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Google 'long tail cast on two balls of yarn' never run out of tail yarn again. http://www.ehow.com/video_4976531_advanced-knitting-long-tail-cast.html


not only do i do this all the time since learning it here on KP, but i like to use two different colors ... just a little zip to your cast on...


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Try a cable cast on next time...there is no tail to run out of yarn.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Google 'long tail cast on two balls of yarn' never run out of tail yarn again. http://www.ehow.com/video_4976531_advanced-knitting-long-tail-cast.html


Thank you soooo much for that video - what a time & yarn saver!!!
Judi


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I always use this method when I long-tail cast on (wind yarn around the needle the called for # of sts) and have never had any problems!!!! Always have the right amount.



e.ridenh said:


> I'd just work from the other end of the skein and tie it on with a double, but looser knot, keep up the CO then cut your 5-6 inch tail to weave in. Remove the knot later to weave it in, also.
> 
> If you have another skein of yarn, you could use it, also.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

quiltnqueen, fear not! I am new, too, and this site can be confusing. You'll get the hang of it.

When I don't 'get it' - I use a feather to beat myself up with. ;-)

Hugs and stuff to you.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Marny CA
What are you holding in your pic?


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Well, been there done that! I usually start over. I use about 12-15 inches for 20 sts cast on and usually have a bit left over. I mean if you have 40-50 sts to cast on use about 40 + inches for the tail. I have done the Russian addy but think it might be too thick for the cast on. Good luck.

The other alternative is to knit a st at the end and put it back on the needle until you have the required number. However, that does look different on the edge.


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Well, been there done that! I usually start over. I use about 12-15 inches for 20 sts cast on and usually have a bit left over. I mean if you have 40-50 sts to cast on use about 40 + inches for the tail. I have done the Russian addy but think it might be too thick for the cast on. Good luck.

The other alternative is to knit a st at the end and put it back on the needle until you have the required number. However, that does look different on the edge.


----------



## fontmomma (Apr 19, 2011)

I do it this way: put the needle through side of the loop, pull up loop and place it on the needle. Saves doing it over


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I watched this video twice. I have always used the cable cast on and love it. However this two ball long tail cast on intrigues me and I would like to try it with my next project. The video is so fast I can't see what she is doing with the bottom thread. Can anyone explaint it? She must be catching it somehow in order for to arrive at the end of the casting on.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Marny CA
> What are you holding in your pic?


I'm at the San Diego Zoo (or maybe Wild Animal Park, now called Safari Park) and having fun with statue of ears!

It's fun for me to use the picture and say "I'm all ears!"

My husband laughed at *that* as he took photo!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

For those in the know, different cast ons have different looks and tensions.

I'm still at the CO of my original teachings. As a tight knitter, it's better for me to CO using a needle at least 1 size larger than called for in pattern.

That is especially a good method to adopt when making Chain for Tunisian Crochet to better avoid the curl.


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I watched this video twice. I have always used the cable cast on and love it. However this two ball long tail cast on intrigues me and I would like to try it with my next project. The video is so fast I can't see what she is doing with the bottom thread. Can anyone explaint it? She must be catching it somehow in order for to arrive at the end of the casting on.


http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer05/FEATsum05TT.html

Scroll down about 2/3 of the way and there are some still shots of the long tail cast on...that step you through each step of the process.

Hope this helps!

Deana


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, but that doesn't seem to show two balls of yarn.
That is what is confusing me. I get it using one ball but can't figure out how the other (bottom) ball is incorporated.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Yes, but that doesn't seem to show two balls of yarn.
> That is what is confusing me. I get it using one ball but can't figure out how the other (bottom) ball is incorporated.


Slip knot the two ends of two balls/skeins -- then use that slip knot as a temporary first stitch onto needle.

Do regular 'long tail cast on' for however many stitches are needed, then cut off the slip knot.

Proceed as usual.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OMGosh excellent idea...Thanks so much for posting Wordancer..

Camilla



wordancer said:


> Google 'long tail cast on two balls of yarn' never run out of tail yarn again. http://www.ehow.com/video_4976531_advanced-knitting-long-tail-cast.html


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is another video to watch for Cast On -

http://www.theknittingsite.com/cast-on1swf.htm

If you need a lot of stitches and do not want to run out of the 'tail' -- make a slip knot with 2 ends of 2 balls of yarn -- one will be considered the tail and the other will be the working ball.

Slip the 'slipknot' made from the two ends onto needle - looking like 2 loops instead of one.

Then when finishing Cast On, and knitting or purling the first row, but do NOT use the 'double slipknot as a stitch -- it will be cut off --- and the short ends will be woven in at a later time.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Does this mean you are using double yarn to do the cast on? The lady on the video only appears to be using one strand.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes you will be using 2 strands of yarn. Use both strands together to make the slip knot. Now seperate them using one as the ball yarn and the other as the working yarn an cast on with the long tail method. You will NOT count the slip knot as a stitch because you are going to drop it off at the end of the first row.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

It is when you separate them that I am having the trouble with. Do you use one ball for the top part of the loop and the other for the lower hitch? None of the videos show this. They appear to be using only a single strand, but they can't be as one strand would be left behind.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes one strand goes around your thumb the other your finger. They are joined by the slip knot thus the appearance of a single strand.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah ha! That explains it. Anyone able to do a video showing the two strands coming from the two balls?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

joannem602 said:


> I'm afraid I have bad news for you: you need to start over. I suppose you could tie more length on, but you would have a knot on your cast on row.
> There have been multiple discussions about how to estimate the length of yarn you will need for the long-tail, but there have been no definitive answers. Definitely, when you tear this out, calculate how many more stitches you need and the length you used for what you did, so you can get a closer estimate, instead of having to tear it out again (been there-done that).
> In the future, one suggestion would be to make a sample cast on using, say, 20% of your total stitches. Measure that length of yarn, multiply it by 5, and add an extra 8-10 inches for peace of mind. If there will be a seam to sew, the excess yarn can be used for that.


There have been a number of definitive answers about estimating length of yarn. An inch per stitch is enough short of bulky, when you may need a little more. With the finer yarns a half inch will do it. I just measure the way they used to do cloth, by stretching out my arm.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> I'd just work from the other end of the skein and tie it on with a double, but looser knot, keep up the CO then cut your 5-6 inch tail to weave in. Remove the knot later to weave it in, also.
> 
> If you have another skein of yarn, you could use it, also.
> 
> ...


 I cannot understand why all instructions for casting on start with a knot. I use long tail and I do not start with a knot. Seems to work out ok.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I think the knot came first and thats the "way we used to do it" I believe either is correct and the only advantage is you do not have to make a knot, just a little time saver I guess. I do not know any of this for a fact just a SWAG.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

martin keith said:


> I think the knot came first and thats the "way we used to do it" I believe either is correct and the only advantage is you do not have to make a knot, just a little time saver I guess. I do not know any of this for a fact just a SWAG.


yes, I think the way we used to is probably the explanation.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

This video is quite clear ... http://www.theknittingsite.com/cast-on1swf.htm

Two balls of yarn are slipknotted together, just as you would with 1 ball slipknot. The slipknot is placed on needle, just as a 1 ball slipknot would be.

Using the regular tail cast on (separate the yarn - 1 ball to the left, 1 to the right) cast on number of stitches required.

Knit or purl the first row, using 1 strand, as you would if you were using only 1 ball for cast on.

When you get to end, do NOT use the slipknot as part of the row -- REMOVE that double yarn slipknot and cut the tails for weaving in later. The slipknot is NOT part of the pattern -- Begone!!


----------



## rinaroses (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank so much to all of you who responded! What a great support system I found!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

> I cannot understand why all instructions for casting on start with a knot. I use long tail and I do not start with a knot. Seems to work out ok.


There are times when I've not used the slipknot ... but that first stitch is much looser.

So, depending on what I'm doing is my criteria for knot or not - during long-tail Cast On.

Do what's comfy for you and however the results are that you like.


----------



## rinaroses (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow! What great ideas from everyone who gave great advices! Keep on knitting!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Remember: one ball is what would normally be the long-tail, the second ball would be the working yarn - when doing the Cast On.

The ONLY double yarn on the needle is the Slipknot. All other stitches are one strand, just as though there was an end tail (instead of another ball).


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Worddancer,
thanks so much for the video - what a great idea - two balls or one - much easier than trying to figure out a long tail


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Google 'long tail cast on two balls of yarn' never run out of tail yarn again. http://www.ehow.com/video_4976531_advanced-knitting-long-tail-cast.html


Hi,
Just getting around to this video. Thanks so much. I never would have thought of using two balls of yarn. This will certainly eliminate having to begin each project at least 5 times because I've run out of tail yarn.
YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Georgie


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi barcar,
love your avitar - are the tomatoes ripe yet??



barcar said:


> Try a cable cast on next time...there is no tail to run out of yarn.


----------

